# Found this little tip on tool storage...



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-P_8fnBOpn/?igshid=fqtxy3p8tuar

Hope you find it useful!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sominus said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B-P_8fnBOpn/?igshid=fqtxy3p8tuar
> 
> Hope you find it useful!


cool idea...
thanks...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sominus said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B-P_8fnBOpn/?igshid=fqtxy3p8tuar
> 
> Hope you find it useful!


These work well too...
even have a hanging handle...

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The plastic tubing is what I've been using on a bunch of my chisels and gouges for about 5 years now. Comes in lots of sizes and is cheap. You squeeze it flat a bit and then slip it on and it stays in place when the tubing tries to go round again. Plus you can see what the tip looks like in the case of gouges.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

50+ years ago when doing lineman's work I was looking for a way to keep my climbing spurs sharp and safe. I found some thick wall Tygon plastic tubing to use on them in a way similar to the chisel protectors in the first link. Because of the shape of the spurs it was necessary to cut one end of each piece of the tubing at about a 70 deg angle to get them to completely cover the spur, and it was quite successful. Those spurs are still hanging in my garage with those plastic tubing protection covers on them. I'm certain that I'll never use them again, but I can't seem to accept getting rid of them. The leather lineman's belt is still there too, again for the same reason.

Charley


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I use this one for opening stubborn glue bottles.
dropbox.com/s/97mgwpriz3sdb1j/IMG_8080.MOV?dl=0


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I use this for my chisels.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Gary; now that's brilliant!


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

I store mine handle down.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Rusty, I like your setup.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> I store mine handle down.


Don't have lathe tools any more, but something like that should work for my carving chisels.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

*Lathe Knife Storage and Horizontal Surface*

Always trying to think of shop uses for chair bases. Came up with this one. Added the top because, as my brother said, I sure wouldn't want to trip and land on those, and who doesn't need more horizontal surfaces?

It works out well. Gives me a place to rest things I'm working on and it rolls wherever I want it easily.


----------

